# Business Insurance



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone...I am currently living in Manila and need a reliable Insurance Agent who deals in business insurance in Singapore for a new company I have incorporated in Singapore. Thanks, Steve


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you mean trade insurance ??


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

In Singapore, trade insurance is typically called just credit insurance. You may want to check Coface Asia Pacific. The CEO was a guest columnist in just last weekend's edition of The Business Times. They do cater to SMEs.


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

Loladada said:


> Hi Everyone...I am currently living in Manila and need a reliable Insurance Agent who deals in business insurance in Singapore for a new company I have incorporated in Singapore. Thanks, Steve


Are you talking about the WICA insurance, fire and the other compulsory insurance the local government enforces?


----------

